# Bullying traits and public health values compared



## Alex (10/11/14)

http://www.clivebates.com/?p=2412

I know some people find the attack on vapers and vaping by elements of the public health establishment stressful and anxiety inducing. I'm one of them, and I'm not even a vaper or smoker, whose health and wellbeing may in part be determined by what these people say and do. I think it is so stressful because the interaction has many of the traits associated with _bullying._


----------

